# xray t2 vs. associated tc4



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

I am in a quandry, I am trying to decide whether to purchase the xray t2, keep my tc4 or wait until associated comes out with the tc5. I would like to here from people who have had both the t2 and the tc4. Is one really better than the other? Is it really worth the cash switching from one to the other and buying all new spare parts? For all I race anymore.....I am not sure.  



Randy


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

I have had both those cars today i still race the t2 the t2 is alot faster handles much better and the belt drive is much smoother. The Tc4 is a very nice car but u cant really compare them


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

I have the T2 and Madison runs a tc4. Buy the T2, if the cost is a bit to much to swallow get the T2R its right around $200. You can replace the chassis at a later date and you get all the samne engineering.

Also knowing how much you actually race  the TC4 will prolly do ya fine.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

xray is probably the best cars money can buy, associated makes good stuff, but I dont see the TC5 being anywhere near the quality of an xray T2


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

and you have to remember.... its not the car, its the driver too ;-)
buy what you can afford, and can find parts for too.. if that makes a difference. most of all have fun! ;-)


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RCMits said:


> and you have to remember.... its not the car, its the driver too ;-)
> buy what you can afford, and can find parts for too.. if that makes a difference. most of all have fun! ;-)


That is very true!!!


----------

